# QLAY



## Uli45 (2 Oktober 2007)

Diese Firma hat im Auftrag 39,90 EUR von meinem Konto abgebucht. Für welche Leistung?


----------



## Strandhafer (2 Oktober 2007)

*Aw: Qlay*



Uli45 schrieb:


> Diese Firma hat  im Auftrag 39,90 EUR von meinem Konto abgebucht. Für welche Leistung?


Hast Du etwas über das Internet gekauft? Denn, diese Firma führt elektronische Lastschriften im Auftrag eines Internet-Händlers auf Basis der angelieferten Zahlungsdaten durch und kann deshalb keine weitergehenden Informationen, insbesondere zum Zahlungsgegenstand oder zum Vertragsinhalt zwischen dem Internet-Händler (Zahlungsempfänger) und dem Käufer (Inhaber des belasteten Kontos), bereitstellen.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Oktober 2007)

*Aw: Qlay*

http://www.qlay.de/


> Sie können sich die Kontaktadresse des Internet-Händlers sowie die Daten Ihrer Transaktion anzeigen lassen, in dem Sie die auf Ihrem Kontoauszug im Verwendungszweck angegebene Internet-Adresse (z.B.: [noparse]WWW.QLAY.DE/ELV/12345678[/noparse]) aufrufen.



in diesem Thread taucht der Name mehrfach auf
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=39416

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=135700&highlight=qlay#post135700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158810&highlight=qlay#post158810
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=169841&highlight=qlay#post169841
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=172124&highlight=qlay#post172124
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=172138&highlight=qlay#post172138
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=196026&highlight=qlay#post196026


----------

